# AMD64 i firefox-bin

## kurak

Mały wstęp, mam core 2 duo, i wcześniej jechałem na x86, wczoraj zachiało mi się zmiany na 64bit (o ile to w ogóle jest 64bit) i teraz mam małe problemy.. doczytałem się, że firefox tylko jako -bin działa z flashem.. dorzyciłem netscape-flash itp i mozilla-firefox-bin, ale podczas uruchamiania wywala mi taki komunikat 

```
firefox-bin

No running windows found

/usr/bin/aoss: line 10: /opt/firefox/firefox-bin: cannot execute binary file

/usr/bin/aoss: line 10: /opt/firefox/firefox-bin: Sukces

firefox-bin exited with non-zero status (1)
```

 w efekcie czego nie uruchamia się...emerge --info

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.3_rc6 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r3, 2.6.21-kurak.org x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.21-kurak.org x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6300 @ 1.86GHz

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.10

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 03 Jul 2007 09:20:01 +0000

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.21

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-s -O2 -march=nocona -msse3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-s -O2 -march=nocona -msse3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="-b"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.edu.pl http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage-overlay"

SYNC="rsync://gentoo.prz.edu.pl/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa amd64 apic aspell audiofile berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth bzip2 cairo canvas cdparanoia cdr cli cmov cracklib cups cx8 dbus de dga divx divx4linux dri dts dv dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss enca encode esd evo fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran fxsr gdbm gif gimp glitz gphoto2 gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal i8x0 iconv isdnlog java jpeg jpeg2k jpg kde kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility kerberos ldap libcaca libg++ libgsm mad matroska mca mce midi mikmod mmx mmxext mp3 mpeg msr mtrr mudflap musepack ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg openal opengl openmp oss pae pam pascal pat pcre pdf perl pge png pppd pse pse36 pu python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection risky samba sdl sep session sndfile spl sse sse2 ssl svg syscall tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts trutype tsc type1-fonts unicode usb userlocales v4l v4l2 vcd vme vorbis xcomposite xml xorg xv xvid" ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

edit::

Po części rozwiązałem problem, teraz tylko pozostaje mi odzyskać dźwięk w oglądanych mediiach.. a to już gorsze.. obraz bardzo ładnie się rusza, ale ni cholery nic nie słyszę..

----------

## mbar

net-www/nspluginwrapper

----------

## kurak

Zainstalowane... jak pisałem, probem leżał jednak w konfiguracji kernela, ale teraz problem tyczy się dziwięku..

----------

## binas77

Dziwne   :Question:   :Question: 

Ja też nie dawno przerzuciłem się na x86_64 i o dziwo ff kompilowany działał mi z flash-em ale bez javy. Po przejściu na ff-bin działa flash (bezproblemowo) i java (również nie wzniecając alarmów).

Moje configi:

```

rozbarat@localhost ~ $ eix -I mozilla-firefox

[I] www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin

     Available versions:  2.0.0.4 {linguas_af linguas_ar linguas_be linguas_bg linguas_ca linguas_cs linguas_da linguas_de linguas_el linguas_en_GB linguas_es linguas_es_AR linguas_es_ES linguas_eu linguas_fi linguas_fr linguas_fy linguas_fy_NL linguas_ga linguas_ga_IE linguas_gu linguas_gu_IN linguas_he linguas_hu linguas_it linguas_ja linguas_ka linguas_ko linguas_ku linguas_lt linguas_mk linguas_mn linguas_nb linguas_nb_NO linguas_nl linguas_nn linguas_nn_NO linguas_pa linguas_pa_IN linguas_pl linguas_pt linguas_pt_BR linguas_pt_PT linguas_ro linguas_ru linguas_sk linguas_sl linguas_sv linguas_sv_SE linguas_tr linguas_zh linguas_zh_CN linguas_zh_TW restrict-javascript}

     Installed versions:  2.0.0.4(13:44:53 2007-07-03)(-linguas_af -linguas_ar -linguas_be -linguas_bg -linguas_ca -linguas_cs -linguas_da -linguas_de -linguas_el -linguas_en_GB -linguas_es -linguas_es_AR -linguas_es_ES -linguas_eu -linguas_fi -linguas_fr -linguas_fy -linguas_fy_NL -linguas_ga -linguas_ga_IE -linguas_gu -linguas_gu_IN -linguas_he -linguas_hu -linguas_it -linguas_ja -linguas_ka -linguas_ko -linguas_ku -linguas_lt -linguas_mk -linguas_mn -linguas_nb -linguas_nb_NO -linguas_nl -linguas_nn -linguas_nn_NO -linguas_pa -linguas_pa_IN linguas_pl -linguas_pt -linguas_pt_BR -linguas_pt_PT -linguas_ro -linguas_ru -linguas_sk -linguas_sl -linguas_sv -linguas_sv_SE -linguas_tr -linguas_zh -linguas_zh_CN -linguas_zh_TW -restrict-javascript)

     Homepage:            http://www.mozilla.com/firefox

     Description:         Firefox Web Browser

rozbarat@localhost ~ $ eix -I flash

[I] net-www/netscape-flash

     Available versions:  7.0.68 9.0.31.0 {debug}

     Installed versions:  9.0.31.0(13:29:50 2007-07-03)(-debug)

     Homepage:            http://www.adobe.com/

     Description:         Adobe Flash Player

rozbarat@localhost ~ $ eix -I netscape

[I] net-www/netscape-flash

     Available versions:  7.0.68 9.0.31.0 {debug}

     Installed versions:  9.0.31.0(13:29:50 2007-07-03)(-debug)

     Homepage:            http://www.adobe.com/

     Description:         Adobe Flash Player

rozbarat@localhost ~ $ eix -I emul-linux

[I] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs

     Available versions:  2.5.5-r3 10.1 10.2

     Installed versions:  10.2(13:14:27 2007-07-03)

     Homepage:            http://amd64.gentoo.org/emul/content.xml

     Description:         Provides precompiled 32bit libraries

[I] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-compat

     Available versions:  1.0-r1 1.0-r3

     Installed versions:  1.0-r3(11:28:56 2007-07-03)

     Homepage:            http://www.gentoo.org/

     Description:         emul-linux-x86 version of lib-compat, with the addition of a 32bit libgcc_s and the libstdc++ versions provided by gcc 3.3 and 3.4 for non-multilib systems.

[I] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gtklibs

     Available versions:  2.3 2.8.8 2.10.6.3 2.10.6.3-r3 10.0-r1 {qt3}

     Installed versions:  10.0-r1(13:29:42 2007-07-03)(qt3)

     Homepage:            http://amd64.gentoo.org/emul/content.xml

     Description:         Provides precompiled 32bit libraries

[I] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-java

     Available versions:

        (1.4.2) 1.4.2.03-r2

        (1.5)   1.5.0.11 (~)1.5.0.12

        (1.6)   (~)1.6.0 (~)1.6.0-r1 1.6.0.01

        {X alsa nsplugin}

     Installed versions:  1.6.0.01(1.6)(05:48:28 2007-06-12)(X alsa nsplugin)

     Homepage:            http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.6.0/

     Description:         32bit version Sun's J2SE Development Kit

[I] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-medialibs

     Available versions:  1.2-r1 10.2

     Installed versions:  10.2(13:30:45 2007-07-03)

     Homepage:            http://amd64.gentoo.org/emul/content.xml

     Description:         Provides precompiled 32bit libraries

[I] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-qtlibs

     Available versions:  (~)3.4.4-r5 10.0 (~)10.0-r1 {immqt-bc}

     Installed versions:  10.0-r1(13:29:18 2007-07-03)

     Homepage:            http://amd64.gentoo.org/emul/content.xml

     Description:         Provides precompiled 32bit libraries

[I] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-sdl

     Available versions:  2.3 2.3-r1 10.1

     Installed versions:  10.1(13:30:51 2007-07-03)

     Homepage:            http://amd64.gentoo.org/emul/content.xml

     Description:         Provides precompiled 32bit libraries

[I] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs

     Available versions:  2.5-r2 10.0-r1 {arts}

     Installed versions:  10.0-r1(13:29:27 2007-07-03)(arts)

     Homepage:            http://amd64.gentoo.org/emul/content.xml

     Description:         Provides precompiled 32bit libraries

[I] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs

     Available versions:  7.0-r8 10.0 {opengl video_cards_i810 video_cards_mach64 video_cards_mga video_cards_r128 video_cards_radeon video_cards_s3virge video_cards_savage video_cards_sis video_cards_tdfx video_cards_trident video_cards_via}

     Installed versions:  10.0(13:28:44 2007-07-03)(opengl)

     Homepage:            http://amd64.gentoo.org/emul/content.xml

     Description:         Provides precompiled 32bit libraries

rozbarat@localhost ~ $ eix -I java

[I] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-java

     Available versions:

        (1.4.2) 1.4.2.03-r2

        (1.5)   1.5.0.11 (~)1.5.0.12

        (1.6)   (~)1.6.0 (~)1.6.0-r1 1.6.0.01

        {X alsa nsplugin}

     Installed versions:  1.6.0.01(1.6)(05:48:28 2007-06-12)(X alsa nsplugin)

     Homepage:            http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.6.0/

     Description:         32bit version Sun's J2SE Development Kit

[I] dev-java/java-config

     Available versions:

        (0)     1.2.11-r1 1.3.7

        (2)     2.0.32 (~)2.0.33 2.0.33-r1

     Installed versions:  1.3.7(19:14:44 2007-05-28) 2.0.33-r1(2)(17:32:51 2007-05-30)

     Homepage:            http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/java/

     Description:         Java environment configuration tool

[I] dev-java/java-config-wrapper

     Available versions:  0.13

     Installed versions:  0.13(12:25:54 2007-07-03)

     Homepage:            http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/java

     Description:         Wrapper for java-config

[I] kde-base/kdejava

     Available versions:  (3.5)  3.5.5 3.5.5-r1 (~)3.5.6-r1 (~)3.5.7

        {arts debug elibc_FreeBSD kdeenablefinal xinerama}

     Installed versions:  3.5.7(3.5)(06:59:06 2007-06-16)(arts -debug -elibc_FreeBSD -kdeenablefinal -xinerama)

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/

     Description:         KDE java bindings

[I] kde-base/qtjava

     Available versions:  (3.5)  3.5.2 3.5.2-r1 (~)3.5.6-r1 (~)3.5.7

        {arts debug elibc_FreeBSD kdeenablefinal xinerama}

     Installed versions:  3.5.7(3.5)(06:37:55 2007-06-16)(arts -debug -elibc_FreeBSD -kdeenablefinal -xinerama)

     Homepage:            http://developer.kde.org/language-bindings/java/qtjava.html

     Description:         Java bindings for QT

rozbarat@localhost ~ $ emerge --info

Portage 2.1.3_rc6 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r4, 2.6.21-gentoo-r3 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.21-gentoo-r3 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6300 @ 1.86GHz

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.10

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 03 Jul 2007 06:20:02 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.21

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -msse3"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe -msse3"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="candy ccache digest distlocks metadata-transfer nodoc noinfo parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userpriv usersandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.intergenia.de http://gentoo.tiscali.nl/ http://gentoo.ynet.sk/pub http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/ http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j3 -s"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 7zip X Xaw3d a52 aac aalib accessibility acl acpi alsa amarok amd64 amr arts audiofile bash-completion berkdb bindist bitmap-fonts bzip2 cairo caps cdparanoia cdr cli cracklib crypt cscope css cups dbus directfb dts dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode evo exif expat fam fbcon ffmpeg fftw firefox flac fontconfig fortran ftp gcj gd gdbm ggi gif gimp gmp gphoto2 gpm graphviz gs gstreamer hal iconv imagemagick imlib ipod isdnlog ithreads jabber java javascript jbig jpeg jpeg2k kde kig-scripting lame lcms libg++ lm_sensors lua lzo mad md5sum midi mikmod mjpeg mmap mmx mng modplug motiflibcaca mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap musepack musicbrainz nas ncurses network network-cron nls nntp nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg openal openexr opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl php png ppds pppd profile python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection ruby sdl session slang smp sms sndfile speex spell spl sse sse2 ssl stats svg symlink syslog tcl tcpd theora threads tiff tk truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb vcd vim-syntax vorbis wavpack wmf xcb xcomposite xine xml xorg xosd xpm xscreensaver xv xvid xvmc zip zlib" 

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" 

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" 

ELIBC="glibc"

 INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" 

KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" 

LINGUAS="pl" 

USERLAND="GNU" 

VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Może to coś pomoże

PZDR

Binaś

----------

## kurak

Dzięki, jak na razie kompilowany ff działa mi dobrze, flasha już ruszyłem, wystarczyło przekompilować alsę.. jeszcze nie daję SOLVED, bo nie wiem czy będzie dobrze działało. Jedyne z czym jeszcze mam problemy, to ruszenie mplayerplug-in.. ale to może jeszcze poczekać aczkolwiek, jeżeli ktoś wie jak to fajnie zrobić, to proszę pisać.

----------

## Kruk

Mógłbyś dokładnie opisać co jest nie tak z mplayerplug-in ? Chodzi ci o wersje x86 czy x86-64 ?

Ps. Przy okazji pierwszego posta chciałem się przywitać   :Smile: 

----------

## kurak

Witam, chodzi konkretnie o to, że mam ff x86_64 i flasha pod tym.. flash działa bardzo dobrze. Natomiast co do mplayerplug-in, to wcal nie działa, żeby obejrzeć coś to muszę używać wtyczki MediaPlayerConnectivity, która przekierowyje straming na mplayera, ale mi się to nie podoba.. Sam mplayer jest również skompilowany na x86_64 i nie widzę żadnych problemów z jego użytkowaniem w przeciwieństwie do mplayer-bin..

----------

## Kruk

W ff jak wpiszesz w pasek adresu about:plugins to mplayerplug-in się nie wyświetla ?

Spróbuj jeszcze skopiować pluginy od mplayerplug-in do katalogu domowego(/mozilla/firefox/plugins/*, czasam zdaża sie, że nie ładuje z tego systemowego.

Sprawdź także czy na pewno masz odpowiednie prawa do tych plików.

----------

## kurak

Wyświetla się mplayerplug-in, prawa mam na 100% root ma prawo do wszyskiego  :Smile:  a pliki kopiowałem

----------

## Kruk

No jak się wyświetla to powinien działć. Możesz jeszcze uruchomić firefox-a z konsoli i zobaczyć czy nic nie "wypluwa" przy próbie odpalenia jakiegoś filmu na stronie.(możliwe że trzeba będzie dodać USE=debug i przekompilować zarówno ff jak i mplayerplug-in).

Pokaż jeszcze stronę na której to testujesz.

----------

## kurak

No więc tak, testuję na http://www.apple.com/quicktime/qtv/wwdc07/ , a w konsoli dostaję takie coś:

```
hich: no soundwrapper in (/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2:/usr/kde/3.5/sbin:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin)

which: no soundwrapper in (/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2:/usr/kde/3.5/sbin:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin)

which: no soundwrapper in (/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2:/usr/kde/3.5/sbin:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin)

MPlayer dev-SVN-rUNKNOWN-4.1.2 (C) 2000-2007 MPlayer Team

CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6300  @ 1.86GHz (Family: 6, Model: 15, Stepping: 6)

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1

Skompilowano dla procesora x86 z rozszerzeniami: MMX MMX2 SSE SSE2

Odtwarzam /tmp/mplaydDCIpf.

ISO: File Type Major Brand: Original QuickTime

Wykryto format pliku Quicktime/MOV.

[mov] Video stream found, -vid 0

VIDEO:  [gif ]  237x21  8bpp  100.000 fps    0.0 kbps ( 0.0 kbyte/s)

jpeg: Interpretuję podopcje.

jpeg: Progresywny JPEG wyłączony.

jpeg: Baseline JPEG włączony.

jpeg: Pomyślnie zinterpretowano podopcje.

==========================================================================

Otwieram dekoder video: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family

Wybrany kodek video: [ffgif] vfm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg GIF decoder)

==========================================================================

Audio: brak dźwięku

Odtwarzam...

VDec: wymagana konfiguracja vo - 237 x 21 (preferowana przestrzeń kolorów: BGR 8-bit)

Nie mogłem odnaleźć pasującej przestrzeni kolorów - próbuję ponownie z opcją -vf scale...

Otwieram filtr video: [scale]

VDec: using BGR 8-bit as output csp (no 2)

Format filmu nie zdefiniowany - nie stosuję zmiany formatu.

SwScaler: reducing / aligning filtersize 1 -> 4

SwScaler: reducing / aligning filtersize 9 -> 8

SwScaler: reducing / aligning filtersize 1 -> 1

SwScaler: reducing / aligning filtersize 1 -> 1

[swscaler @ 0xc80bd0]SwScaler: BICUBIC scaler, from Palette to rgb24 using MMX2

[swscaler @ 0xc80bd0]SwScaler: using 4-tap MMX scaler for horizontal luminance scaling

[swscaler @ 0xc80bd0]SwScaler: using 8-tap MMX scaler for horizontal chrominance scaling

[swscaler @ 0xc80bd0]SwScaler: using n-tap MMX scaler for vertical scaling (BGR)

[swscaler @ 0xc80bd0]SwScaler: 237x21 -> 237x21

VO: [jpeg] 237x21 => 237x21 RGB 24-bit

jpeg: /tmp/mplayglZtXR - Folder wyjściowy utworzony pomyślnie.

[swscaler @ 0xc80bd0]SwScaler: Warning: dstStride is not aligned!

SwScaler:          ->cannot do aligned memory acesses anymore

V:   0.0   1/  1 ??% ??% ??,?% 0 0

Wychodzę... (Koniec pliku)

```

edit::

A jak klikam tam na ten "filmik" to wysypuje sie ff i taki komunikat:

```
firefox

No running windows found

which: no soundwrapper in (/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2:/usr/kde/3.5/sbin:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin)

which: no soundwrapper in (/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2:/usr/kde/3.5/sbin:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin)

which: no soundwrapper in (/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2:/usr/kde/3.5/sbin:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin)

MPlayer dev-SVN-rUNKNOWN-4.1.2 (C) 2000-2007 MPlayer Team

CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6300  @ 1.86GHz (Family: 6, Model: 15, Stepping: 6)

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1

Skompilowano dla procesora x86 z rozszerzeniami: MMX MMX2 SSE SSE2

Odtwarzam /tmp/mplayCXE83f.

ISO: File Type Major Brand: Original QuickTime

Wykryto format pliku Quicktime/MOV.

[mov] Video stream found, -vid 0

VIDEO:  [gif ]  237x21  8bpp  100.000 fps    0.0 kbps ( 0.0 kbyte/s)

jpeg: Interpretuję podopcje.

jpeg: Progresywny JPEG wyłączony.

jpeg: Baseline JPEG włączony.

jpeg: Pomyślnie zinterpretowano podopcje.

==========================================================================

Otwieram dekoder video: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family

Wybrany kodek video: [ffgif] vfm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg GIF decoder)

==========================================================================

Audio: brak dźwięku

Odtwarzam...

VDec: wymagana konfiguracja vo - 237 x 21 (preferowana przestrzeń kolorów: BGR 8-bit)

Nie mogłem odnaleźć pasującej przestrzeni kolorów - próbuję ponownie z opcją -vf scale...

Otwieram filtr video: [scale]

VDec: using BGR 8-bit as output csp (no 2)

Format filmu nie zdefiniowany - nie stosuję zmiany formatu.

SwScaler: reducing / aligning filtersize 1 -> 4

SwScaler: reducing / aligning filtersize 9 -> 8

SwScaler: reducing / aligning filtersize 1 -> 1

SwScaler: reducing / aligning filtersize 1 -> 1

[swscaler @ 0xc80bd0]SwScaler: BICUBIC scaler, from Palette to rgb24 using MMX2

[swscaler @ 0xc80bd0]SwScaler: using 4-tap MMX scaler for horizontal luminance scaling

[swscaler @ 0xc80bd0]SwScaler: using 8-tap MMX scaler for horizontal chrominance scaling

[swscaler @ 0xc80bd0]SwScaler: using n-tap MMX scaler for vertical scaling (BGR)

[swscaler @ 0xc80bd0]SwScaler: 237x21 -> 237x21

VO: [jpeg] 237x21 => 237x21 RGB 24-bit

jpeg: /tmp/mplay4H1TOG - Folder wyjściowy utworzony pomyślnie.

[swscaler @ 0xc80bd0]SwScaler: Warning: dstStride is not aligned!

SwScaler:          ->cannot do aligned memory acesses anymore

V:   0.0   1/  1 ??% ??% ??,?% 0 0

Wychodzę... (Koniec pliku)

ADDED URL: http://stream.qtv.apple.com/events/jun/d7625zs/qt7required.mov

code: 63

 speed 2800

ADDED URL: http://stream.qtv.apple.com/events/jun/d7625zs/99427722_2_650_ref.mov

code: 70

 speed 2800

ADDED URL: rtsp://a2047.v1413b.c1413.g.vq.akamaistream.net/5/2047/1413/2_h264_110/1a1a1ae656c632970267e04ebd3196c428970e7ce857b81c4aab1677e445aedc3fae1b4a7bafe013/99427722_2_110.mov

code: -85

 speed 11200

ADDED URL: rtsp://a2047.v1412b.c1412.g.vq.akamaistream.net/5/2047/1412/2_h264_350/1a1a1ae555c531960166df4dbc3095c327960d7be756b71b49aa1576e344addb3ead1a497aaedf11/99427722_2_350.mov

code: -85

 speed 38400

ADDED URL: rtsp://a2047.v1411b.c1411.g.vq.akamaistream.net/5/2047/1411/2_h264_650/1a1a1ae454c430950065de4cbb2f94c226950c7ae655b61a48a91475e243acda3dac194879adde0f/99427722_2_650.mov

code: -85

 speed 76800

ADDED URL: http://a1816.g.akamai.net/5/1816/46/4684683b/1a1a1a9b0a80e94ec1ef60d44a78d949b9258ab81b8af726930278e146b9e849b92995fa63d33baa187dac239afe6193c3f32a/wwdc2007_iphone85_100.3gp

code: -82

 speed 2800

ADDED URL: http://a1816.g.akamai.net/5/1816/46/4684683b/1a1a1a9b0a80e94ec1ef60d44a78d949b9258ab81b8af726930278e146b9e849b92995fa63d33baa187dac239afe6193c3f32a/wwdc2007_iphone1000_100.m4v

code: -80

 speed 100000

(firefox-bin:30174): GLib-WARNING **: g_main_context_prepare(): main loop already active in another thread

(firefox-bin:30174): GLib-WARNING **: g_main_context_check() called recursively from within a source's check() or prepare() member.

GLib-ERROR **: file gmain.c: line 2008 (g_main_dispatch): assertion failed: (source)

aborting...

/usr/libexec/mozilla-launcher: line 119: 30174 Przerwane               $(type -P aoss) "$mozbin" "$@"

firefox-bin exited with non-zero status (134)

```

----------

## Kruk

To jest QuickTIme, do otwarcia tego musisz mieć mplayer-bin i win32codecs (mplayerplug-in musi z tego korzystać).

Możesz np. zrobić dowiązanie symboliczne z mplayer-bin do mplayer(to już istnieje więc zrób backup) i wtedy spróbować z ff oraz konsoli.

----------

## kurak

Chodzi o to, że mplayr-bin, robi mi problemy.. przy instalacji chce gcc-3.3* które koliduje z emul-linux-x86-compat

```
ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1  USE="fortran gtk nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -boundschecking -build -doc -gcj (-hardened) (-ip28) (-ip32r10k) (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -nopie -nossp -objc -test -vanilla" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-sdl-10.1  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-medialibs-10.2  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/libstdc++-3.3  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/win32codecs-20061022-r1  USE="quicktime real" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/mplayer-bin-1.0_rc1-r3  0 kB

[blocks B     ] =sys-devel/gcc-3.3* (is blocking app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-compat-1.0-r3)

```

 Jak wywalę emul-linux-x86-compat to się zainstaluje, ale później przy emerge -vND world będzie krzyczał, że kolidują ze sobą paczki..

----------

## Kruk

Mi tez sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1 blokuje emul-linux-x86-compat-1.0-r3, ale nie rozumiem dlaczego próbuje co "zemergować" gcc-3.3.6-r1, powinien raczej chcieć gcc-3.4.6-r2, które już nie blokuje.

U mnie taka zalezność widnieje przy mplayer-bin

----------

## kurak

Właśnie u mnie też, ominąłeś jakoś to?

----------

## Kruk

Może trochę źle się wyraziłem u mnie mplayer-bin chce gcc-3.4.6-r2 a nie gcc-3.3.6-r1. Proponuje Ci pogrzebać w flagach USE, tam pewnie jest jakiś problem.

----------

## kurak

Możesz mi pokazać swoje flagi? Bo nie mam odniesienia.

----------

## Kruk

```
USE="7zip X aac accessibility acpi aiglx alsa amarok amd64 ao avahi berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cairo cddb cdparanoia cli config_wizard cpudetection cracklib crypt cups dbus divx dri dvd dvdread encode extraicons extramodules extras ffmpeg flac fontconfig foomaticdb fortran gdbm geoip gif gimp glitz gmedia gphoto2 gpm gtk gtk2 hal howl-compat iconv imagemagick insecure-patches ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg jpeg2k kde kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility kqemu libg++ lm_sensors logitech-mouse lua mdnsresponder-compat midi modplug mono mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap musicbrainz ncurses network nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl plugins png ppds pppd python qt qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime rdesktop readline reflection ruby samba sasl scanner sdl sensord session slp spell spl ssl svg tcl tcpd theora tiff tk truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb vcd vorbis wifi wmp wxwindows x264 xcomposite xine xinerama xml xml2 xorg xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci"
```

Musisz pamiętać, że wyłącznie flag nie wiele pomoże(choć czasem pomaga), po takim zabiegu musisz zrobić emerge --newuse world aby wyeliminować niepotrzebne zależności.

----------

## kurak

Jeszcze jedno, jaki masz procek?

----------

## Kruk

Athlon64 3200+ , ale to raczej nie powinno mieć znaczenia.

----------

## kurak

Cholera, za dużo tego, nie wiem...jak dałem Twoje flagi to nie chciał gcc, nie wiem co jest..moje flagi

```
USE="ncurses gif cpudetection cracklib amarok -zlib a52 glitz enca trutype risky xcomposite kdehiddenvisibility kdeenablefinal pu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr

pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse syscall hal nptl nptlonly mmxext -ipv6 -gpm tiff java usb gphoto2  bzip2 cups audiofile -gnome kde flac samba win32codecs cdparanoia dga

divx4linux dvd dvdread xvid divx svg dvdr -mysql -apache2 openal opengl canvas sndfile jpg nvidia jpeg png gimp jpeg2k libgsm crypt dri pdf -arts alsa matroska real nsplugin

musepack userlocales aspell -spell ffmpeg pascal -php bluetooth cdr gtk gtk2 vcd aac aalib dts dv libcaca v4l v4l2 i8x0"
```

OK, mam już! wystarczyło dodać -real. Ale problemy nie zniknęły, bo jak uruchamiam jakiś plik video, to player owszem uruchamia się, ale nic nie odtwarza, i jest tak jakby... zawieszony, o ile tak mogę to nazwać, mam niebieskie tło, ale nie ma procesu, a program jakby wisiał..

edit:: z konsili dostaję taki błąd:

```
gmplayer-bin Revolution\ OS.avi

MPlayer 1.0rc1-4.1.1 (C) 2000-2006 MPlayer Team

CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6300  @ 1.86GHz (Family: 6, Model: 15, Stepping: 6)

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1

Compiled for x86 CPU with extensions: MMX MMX2 3DNow 3DNowEx SSE SSE2

xscreensaver_disable: Could not find XScreenSaver window.

Cannot load bitmap font: Arial

(<unknown>:29093): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Error loading XPM image loader: Obrazy typu "xpm" nie są obsługiwane

(<unknown>:29093): Gdk-WARNING **: gdkdrawable-x11.c:878 drawable is not a pixmap or window

(<unknown>:29093): Gdk-WARNING **: gdkdrawable-x11.c:878 drawable is not a pixmap or window

(<unknown>:29093): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Error loading XPM image loader: Obrazy typu "xpm" nie są obsługiwane

(<unknown>:29093): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_pixmap_new: assertion `val != NULL' failed

(<unknown>:29093): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Error loading XPM image loader: Obrazy typu "xpm" nie są obsługiwane

(<unknown>:29093): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_pixmap_new: assertion `val != NULL' failed

(<unknown>:29093): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_set_name: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed

(<unknown>:29093): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_hide: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed

(<unknown>:29093): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_box_pack_start: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (child)' failed

(<unknown>:29093): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_set_usize: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed

(<unknown>:29093): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_set_name: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed

(<unknown>:29093): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_hide: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed

(<unknown>:29093): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_box_pack_start: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (child)' failed

(<unknown>:29093): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_set_usize: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed

(<unknown>:29093): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_hide: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed

(<unknown>:29093): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Error loading XPM image loader: Obrazy typu "xpm" nie są obsługiwane

(<unknown>:29093): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_pixmap_new: assertion `val != NULL' failed

(<unknown>:29093): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Error loading XPM image loader: Obrazy typu "xpm" nie są obsługiwane

(<unknown>:29093): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_pixmap_new: assertion `val != NULL' failed

(<unknown>:29093): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_set_name: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed

(<unknown>:29093): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_hide: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed

(<unknown>:29093): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_box_pack_start: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (child)' failed

(<unknown>:29093): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_set_usize: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed

(<unknown>:29093): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_set_name: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed

(<unknown>:29093): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_hide: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed

(<unknown>:29093): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_box_pack_start: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (child)' failed

(<unknown>:29093): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_set_usize: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed

(<unknown>:29093): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_hide: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed

/usr/bin/gmplayer-bin: line 2: 29093 Naruszenie ochrony pamięci  /opt/mplayer-bin/bin/gmplayer-bin "$@"

```

----------

## Kruk

No nie wiem, nie mam pomysłu. Musisz kombinować, może coś z tego wyjdzie.

----------

## kurak

Zdaje się, że już po kłopocie.. znalazłem takie howto  i.... sounds good  :Smile: 

----------

